# VWOC Stanford Hall Show



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone off to this?

http://www.stanfordhallvw.com/

No car but as it's local to me I'll be popping along on my maxi-scooter:driver:


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, we will be there with the mobile shop. Come and say hi.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I want to go


----------



## Lloyd 13 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yep we're going in the morning,meant to be a good show so looking forward to it.Need to empty the van of work stuff and give it a clean first tho!


----------



## ladylane (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep! I went for the first time last year. It was great


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

we are going also 35 + VW T4 T5'S


----------

